# Training Day Saturday 3rd May



## Ti22

Ok guys, lets set this for the 3rd at the unit in Newport.

Same as before - £45, 10 am to 4pm

£20 deposit secures your place, 5 places max.

We will cover all aspects, but concentrate on Machine Polishing practice.

cheers,

James.

Deposits in person or Paypal to [email protected]

cheers,

James.


----------



## Geordieexile

Arrgghhh, same day as Army Navy rugby at Twickenham ... I'll have to keep my eye out for the next one!


----------



## Adam106

Paid


----------



## TANNERS

Paid:wave:


----------



## Adam106

One of my friends have paid but he can't post on here for some reason and I don't think he put anything in the PayPal note part lol


----------



## Hazza197

Gutted, don't think i'll be in a fit state to make it. Will definitely be down on the next one though :thumb: I'll keep my eye out


----------



## littlejack

gutted.. that's the day I have my tattoo done


----------



## Ti22

4 places gone... 1 left for this saturday!


----------



## TANNERS

Can't make it sorry something s come up


----------



## Ti22

... 2 places left then!


----------



## marley12

I would like to come down please.
Give me a few minutes and I will pay the deposit.


----------



## m4rt1n

I would like to send my apologies. I have been trying to rearrange an existing commitment so I could attend but have been unable to do so. Hope you all enjoy the day. I'll try for the next one.


----------



## Ti22

No problem Martin!


----------



## marley12

Great day yesterday. many thanks James!
I have the confidence now to tackle my car......hopefully the week after next as I have the week off


----------



## Ti22

No problem buddy, thanks for coming - and glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Bridges

Hi, are you thinking of doing any more classes anytime soon? Thanks


----------



## Ti22

possibly! depends if the demand is there...


----------



## TANNERS

I demand one


----------



## welshboy

Are you doing another day soon? i would love to attend. Thanks.


----------



## nathylad

Would you be doing any classes in 2015? I'd love to attend one.


----------



## ah250

Me too please mate


----------



## Yas

and me


----------

